# Property Taxes!What If Dollar Crashes?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

For those who have paid off their property and prepared what if they can't pay property taxes?

You have worked like a slave,clearing,cutting down trees and pulling up their roots,getting soil plant friendly composting,weeding and digging.Canning,dehydrating,doing without to buy preperations.

The bottom falls out and your income is now cut off.

How will you pay the property taxes?
A couple friends in Georgia said last year their taxes went up by 40% while their land values took a dive.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Oh well,guess I know the answer to this question.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You're right, property tax will be a problem. We never truly own our land, because if we don't keep the property taxes paid, we lose all we worked for, even if the debt/loan/purchase price has been paid in full.

Our goal is to keep enough cash on hand to cover the taxes for a couple years, but that's not a long-term strategy, and it doesn't cover large increases in the tax bill. 

If it was that bad, the whole nation would probably pretty much be to the point where most people couldn't pay their property taxes. It's possible there would be too much paperwork and processing to kick everyone off their land, and no one would have the money to buy the tax-defficient properties, and they'll come up with some other plan (the people "donating" work to the government in lieu of taxes or some other awful plan?). 

If it 'falls' completely, property tax might be a moot point, but it's best not to rely on that possibility. It's just not likely enough.

We could face the possibility of having to leave our land. It would be a hard life, living by foraging, hunting, and fishing. 

:scratch


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Just another form of prepping. That is one of the reasons many people include silver and gold in their preps. The lower the dollar goes the higher silver and gold goes.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If the bottom falls out where there's significant unemployment, the government workers will be in the same unemployment boat. If there's no government workers to provide the services you pay taxes for (e.g. road clearing/paving/patching, schools, street lights, fire/police protection...) I would hope a judge would say that there's no taxes due since no services are being provided. That's what I'd hope, but will keep a nest-egg of sorts to cover taxes anyway.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> You're right, property tax will be a problem. We never truly own our land, because if we don't keep the property taxes paid, we lose all we worked for, even if the debt/loan/purchase price has been paid in full.
> 
> Our goal is to keep enough cash on hand to cover the taxes for a couple years, but that's not a long-term strategy, and it doesn't cover large increases in the tax bill.
> 
> ...


 You are right about most of it.But we can't save anything now that everything has gone up.We are doing good just to pay taxes as it is.

Also we are not young anymore so BOB will not be easy.

But it will be hard for them to throw millions of people off their land I guess.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

power said:


> Just another form of prepping. That is one of the reasons many people include silver and gold in their preps. The lower the dollar goes the higher silver and gold goes.


LOL,we can't afford to buy an extra paper dollar,much less gold.

Not to speak of the powers that be confiscating it,like they did in the Great Depression.Look what they did to equity in our homes!It was planned,imo.

They are not going to allow us to keep extra food,much less gold.Where will you be able to trade in gold?

But you may be right,and I could be wrong,so not really disagreeing with you,just my opinion.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bczoom said:


> If the bottom falls out where there's significant unemployment, the government workers will be in the same unemployment boat. If there's no government workers to provide the services you pay taxes for (e.g. road clearing/paving/patching, schools, street lights, fire/police protection...) I would hope a judge would say that there's no taxes due since no services are being provided. That's what I'd hope, but will keep a nest-egg of sorts to cover taxes anyway.


 Our president and leadership want their own military,so they won't need government workers.Kinda like a military coop of sorts.Obama said he wants a citenzen military as big as our military,wonder why?

Seems we are in this alone,since most people don't care enough to protest while they can.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

I suggest you move to a state like Texas where your property can't be taken for lack of payment of property taxes. 

If you are in arrears, they keep track and charge interest but it can't be taken unless you die or sell it to someone else. Very civilized in my opinion.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jungatheart said:


> I suggest you move to a state like Texas where your property can't be taken for lack of payment of property taxes.
> 
> If you are in arrears, they keep track and charge interest but it can't be taken unless you die or sell it to someone else. Very civilized in my opinion.


Thats a good law.But as you see I'm not in Texas.But I don't think these dictators care about your laws or mine anyway.If they can take my land yours is'nt safe either,not for long anyway.

Also I have family in Texas and its not what it use to be.basically its not even Texas anymore,like Florida is'nt Florida.

I'm from Georgia and it just upped taxes by 40% in some areas.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jungatheart said:


> I suggest you move to a state like Texas where your property can't be taken for lack of payment of property taxes.
> 
> If you are in arrears, they keep track and charge interest but it can't be taken unless you die or sell it to someone else. Very civilized in my opinion.


Not being rude,just venting my frustration about it all.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> LOL,we can't afford to buy an extra paper dollar,much less gold.
> 
> Not to speak of the powers that be confiscating it,like they did in the Great Depression.Look what they did to equity in our homes!It was planned,imo.
> 
> ...


Not all gold was given up when they confiscated it. Kinda hard to confiscate something they do not know you have. Same with food. If you don't tell everyone what you have they will have a hard time taking it from you.

The people who bought homes for a place to live are not doing that bad. Buying a home for an investment is just like buying anything for an investment. You win or you loose. Just a matter on how much a person knows about investing. Investing in a home isn't any different than investing in the stock market. You can loose and you can win.
A person who buys a home for what is was meant to be, a home, has no worries about rising or falling home prices.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jungatheart said:


> I suggest you move to a state like Texas where your property can't be taken for lack of payment of property taxes.
> 
> If you are in arrears, they keep track and charge interest but it can't be taken unless you die or sell it to someone else. Very civilized in my opinion.


My dh came home upset a few weeks ago because he heard or read that unpaid taxes were being paid by wealthy entities from other states and kicking homeowners off the property---it takes a lot to upset dh..:ignore:

Glad to hear of the great resolution in Texas.:congrat:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> If it was that bad, the whole nation would probably pretty much be to the point where most people couldn't pay their property taxes. It's possible there would be too much paperwork and processing to kick everyone off their land, and no one would have the money to buy the tax-defficient properties, and they'll come up with some other plan (the people "donating" work to the government in lieu of taxes or some other awful plan?).
> 
> :scratch


During the Depression, millions of people lost their property (and businesses) because they couldn't pay the taxes. They keep track of it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

kejmack said:


> During the Depression, millions of people lost their property (and businesses) because they couldn't pay the taxes. They keep track of it.


Nowhere to run and nowhere to hide in this new world of technology.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

"and no one would have the money to buy the tax-defficient properties"

I didnt think they could actually take your land for not paying taxes, but at least in Maryland, I know they sell your property tax bill at auction, and if I understand it correctly, the buyer can charge you a set interest rate (5%?), and it is a lein against your property preventing you from ever selling it before its paid off.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Not being rude,just venting my frustration about it all.


No offense taken. I'm frustrated also with what's going on.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

just like the great depression, the County will own a lot of land in a few years


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> "and no one would have the money to buy the tax-defficient properties"
> 
> I didnt think they could actually take your land for not paying taxes, but at least in Maryland, I know they sell your property tax bill at auction, and if I understand it correctly, the buyer can charge you a set interest rate (5%?), and it is a lein against your property preventing you from ever selling it before its paid off.


They can and will take it in Montana.

The government knows that the best way to collect taxs is to go to the person who has the most to loose. That's why employers withhold your income taxes because it makes the government's job of collection easier. The same with sales taxes, fuel taxes, inventory taxes, etc. ... they can go after businesses for not paying it. That way the employers and businesses are tax collectors for the government and it simplifies the government's collection efforts. Property taxes are a good deal for the government because there are fewer property owners to go after and the property owners have too much to lose to be delinquent in their taxes.

If every person was required to pay their income taxes and SS directly from what they took home there'd be an instant, nationwide tax revolt. We have no state sales tax in MT and are always shocked at how much tax is paid on every purchase when we travel. Yet the locals never give it a thought. It's just become routine to them. Kind of like letting the camel get his nose inside the tent. You give a little ... they take it all.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

In MS, if you prove severe disability or reach age 65, no land taxes. I have 8 more yrs to pay them on the retreat. I own it free and clear.

Not telling anyone what to do, but down the road if it gets that bad and they come to take mine for some reason, you will see me in the paper....:ignore:

Just saying

Jimmy


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> For those who have paid off their property and prepared what if they can't pay property taxes?
> 
> You have worked like a slave,clearing,cutting down trees and pulling up their roots,getting soil plant friendly composting,weeding and digging.Canning,dehydrating,doing without to buy preperations.
> 
> ...


Another reason to have some money in gold or silver. When I get gold coins I plan to keep each one in a different LP record sleeve. Nobody would look for them there.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> Another reason to have some money in gold or silver. When I get gold coins I plan to keep each one in a different LP record sleeve. Nobody would look for them there.


LOL,good place to hide them.I just give my opinion based on our banana republic.I can't afford precious metals anyway,so I'm just joining the conversation.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> just like the great depression, the County will own a lot of land in a few years


Hope its our country that owns it.

When the housing crash hit a couple years ago my daughter was an appraiser.

She said vans full of foreigners would drive up and bid on the houses.I don't know how many bought and if they lost too,but its something to think about.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

power said:


> Not all gold was given up when they confiscated it. Kinda hard to confiscate something they do not know you have. Same with food. If you don't tell everyone what you have they will have a hard time taking it from you.


Exactly. Don't make it known what you have or where you have it. Also try to arrange all purchases via non traceable methods. i.e. buy cash, don't provide a name or address (or at least a real one), don't use "club" cards or anything else that can tie you to a given purchase. most they'll have is the security camera picture of you and that's it. Nice big hat and keep your head down and wear generic cloths (especially something you might not normally wear) and you can "defeat" most security cameras... or least not let them get a good pic.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

When they come to take it SWAT better be with 'em.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

power said:


> *Not all gold was given up when they confiscated it. If you don't tell everyone what you have they will have a hard time taking it from you. Same with food. Kinda hard to confiscate something they do not know you have.*
> 
> The people who bought homes for a place to live are not doing that bad. Buying a home for an investment is just like buying anything for an investment. You win or you loose. Just a matter on how much a person knows about investing. Investing in a home isn't any different than investing in the stock market. You can loose and you can win.
> A person who buys a home for what is was meant to be, a home, has no worries about rising or falling home prices.


While many turned in their gold and silver coins and bullion to their local banks in return for paper money worth less than 10 cents on the dollar, but many if not most folks didn't. That's where all of these old gold and silver coins come from at the dealers across the country. Maybe 10% of them have been purchased from overseas and imported.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The county will auction off your place the first year you miss paying your property taxes here in Montana.

If you're over 62 and "low income" you can get your property taxes refunded to you when you file your state income taxes, but you have to have the money in the first place to pay the property taxes. There's also a low-income property tax assistance program in Montana but it's ONLY on the part of your property taxes that assess your house. The part that assessed the land and tacks on the things like county-wide trash service, are not discounted.

I just hope when everything goes down, it includes our county government, because this is a lousy climate to be made 'homeless' in.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> just like the great depression, the County will own a lot of land in a few years


My grandfather kept all the old townships plats from the years right after the great depression.... most of the seized land was either owned by the school district ... or members of the family that owned the local bank


----------

